# Order Concerns?



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone worried about shipments being confiscated, like last year at this time?:ear:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not yet, but the time is coming up fast.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Jim as others have said, I'd consider holding off placing an order or do it asap before the holiday season creeps up here in about two weeks. I've got a couple left in the air and once they land that is it till the first of next year. Even if they do not get snagged at the border, it seems they take a week longer during this time of the year with the added packages for the holidays.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Last year was a bad year for a lot of cigar smokers. I hope that doesn't happen ever again!!!!


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

My last order of the year shipped yesterday and I feel like that is cutting it close. I will be saving my money until about Jan 15th and then will be back to ordering.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I may get one more bird in the air ( soon)..
But I will stop until early next yr.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was thinking about putting in my first (personal) order....guess I will wait!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not concerned yet, but ill order my last time this week and wait till next year. No need to chance losing a shipment if I can help it.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I don't know .... I think of last year as a one-off event. Just miserable timing with the toner bomb plot followed closely by the discovery of a massive load of packages all looking remarkably alike. Then more packages looking the same, it was like shooting fish in a barrel. I don't think any of it was related to the time of the year, or the holidays. If anything, the increased holiday volume gives more cover.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> I don't know .... I think of last year as a one-off event. Just miserable timing with the toner bomb plot followed closely by the discovery of a massive load of packages all looking remarkably alike. Then more packages looking the same, it was like shooting fish in a barrel. I don't think any of it was related to the time of the year, or the holidays. If anything, the increased holiday volume gives more cover.


Around the holidays, shipping takes a bit longer, but I agree the events of last year had primarily to do with Homeland security. I buy cigars like I invest, a set amount each month, with a bit on the side for special opportunities.

If Italian bonds go over 10%, and the Euro plunges, it will be a buying opportunity. I won't care about wait times.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> I don't know .... I think of last year as a one-off event. Just miserable timing with the toner bomb plot followed closely by the discovery of a massive load of packages all looking remarkably alike. Then more packages looking the same, it was like shooting fish in a barrel. I don't think any of it was related to the time of the year, or the holidays. If anything, the increased holiday volume gives more cover.


I hope you are right sir. Indeed it was bad timing with the bomb plot which caused the increase of security. Hopefully this year it will be business as usual and we do not see any issues.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

being a noob in this section, I might be wrong or something.
But most places I found myself guarantee delivery. Now Im not sure, I haven't seen anyone mentioning these places, but more then 80% of these guranatee delivery. Now of course, the less problems with your shipments, the better it is. I was not around last year, but I would assume it was just a coincidence. With the upsurge in packages, more should get through without a hitch


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

It's really a tough call I lost a few packages last year on an order from this time frame thankfully they all got replaced and made it through. I also lost an order in March the replacement was split and only 1/2 got through. For the ones confiscated in Last November time frame I got a letter the ones in March not such letter so I believe somebody took them for themselves. You would think that the increase in total traffic would act as a cover and help the situation.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Around the holidays, shipping takes a bit longer, but I agree the events of last year had primarily to do with Homeland security. I buy cigars like I invest, a set amount each month, with a bit on the side for special opportunities.
> 
> If Italian bonds go over 10%, and the Euro plunges, it will be a buying opportunity. I won't care about wait times.


Their bond yield hit 10% late this afternoon.....Time to stimulate the economy..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> Anyone worried about shipments being confiscated, like last year at this time?:ear:


Ain't no doubt about it!
I am done til Jan 1st personally!


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Once my new obsessive hording of VR is temporarily satisfied with the landing of an order of Famosos and Clasicos I can wait things out for a bit. That is until the next "great deal" forces me to take a chance!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Big Rick said:


> Once my new obsessive hording of VR is temporarily satisfied with the landing of an order of Famosos and Clasicos I can wait things out for a bit. That is until the next "great deal" forces me to take a chance!


Rick
The VR's can definitely bring out the "hoarder" in many of us....


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ain't no doubt about it!
> I am done til Jan 1st personally!


guess I'll have a "twangless" holiday season:dizzy:, gives me a chance to save up some cash for a big order in January.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

One in the air. Wish me luck!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

hoosiers2006 said:


> One in the air. Wish me luck!


Good luck!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

All month my orders (3) have been 7 days. So far so good.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just grabbed a box afew weeks ago and have 2 on order and I'm done for a few months


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

hoosiers2006 said:


> One in the air. Wish me luck!


Just arrived! Ordered on the 9th and arrived today. Will post pics tonight. Thanks for the luck!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Received a Christmas gift from one of my favorite vendors. Mailed on the 11th arrived today! Not cigars but still nice to see packages getting through!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Received a Christmas gift from one of my favorite vendors. Mailed on the 11th arrived today! Not cigars but still nice to see packages getting through!


Got mine last Friday


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

two boxes in today. I think they would have been in on Friday except for the holiday since I ordered them on the 18th.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Got mine last Friday


Got mine today....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Last friday....


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

It is an awesome lighter if it is the same vendor. It lit a cigar in seconds. My first triple jet.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Order placed 11/14, arrived 11/25, the day after Thanksgiving.
My first CC order! (Not counting sticks obtained from friends).


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Received the vendor gift today, not sure when they mailed it but it made it through.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just had an order land yesterday - about 9 days from order to delivery


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine is on its way.. but Customs may have had its way with me


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I placed an order the 22nd and received it
the 28th, very nice.
I place another order today on some sale items,
hopefully it will make it.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Wildone said:


> I placed an order the 22nd and received it
> the 28th, very nice.
> I place another order today on some sale items,
> hopefully it will make it.


I have a sale item as well that just got in the air.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

I was reading this thread before placing my first ever order last week, 11/22, was a bit worried but my order was just delivered today.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Shipped the 17th, still no sign. Im really hoping its because of a backlog. I have a little hope as my vendor split the order...maybe 1 got caught, but all 3 is very unlikely 

Hoping!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

My order shipped 29th and TRACKING says its already in the Countryon the Coast...so probably 2 more days till it hits my house.
These days Vendors that want business really prove THEY WANT BUSINESS !!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I said I was done for the year. Man I have a problem. Another bird in the air. Damn sales.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I said I was done for the year. Man I have a problem. Another bird in the air. Damn sales.


Sounds familiar


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

0 for 4 with an Asian Pacific vendor. Nice people ,very good customer service,They have refunded on every order,just can't seem to get a package when it comes from the west coast.Something is fishy out there,no letter that would earn me a "badge", just nothing at all,,Oh well back to Europe..


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

avitti said:


> 0 for 4 with an Asian Pacific vendor. Nice people ,very good customer service,They have refunded on every order,just can't seem to get a package when it comes from the west coast.Something is fishy out there,no letter that would earn me a "badge", just nothing at all,,Oh well back to Europe..


I seem to be struggling with this as well. No letters, coupled with each order gone missing. I have a feeling the gig is up for my particular vendor. It saddens me that this is happening. I am starting to think my addy is on the naughty list and I hardly ever order.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I've used this Pacific area (not Asian Pacific) vendor before and it was always 7-8 days from shipment to my door.

Ordered on 11/18/2011, still no sign..........probably coming through the West Coast

Anybody else having issues????


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

We need to be careful here gentlemen. Remember discussion of sources is a no-no. That being said, one particular vendor has been earmarked and has a significant Confescations problem from that region.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

No trouble here. Not that I've ordered anything. I heard this from a friend...yeah, that's it...a _friend._


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> I seem to be struggling with this as well. No letters, coupled with each order gone missing. I have a feeling the gig is up for my particular vendor. It saddens me that this is happening. I am starting to think my addy is on the naughty list and I hardly ever order.


Funny I was thinking the same thing about my address. I did receive a letter on one and it did say that for something like 3 weeks anything coming into my address would be screened. I wonder if it's always pinged now have lost a few since with no letter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I seem to be struggling with this as well. No letters, coupled with each order gone missing. I have a feeling the gig is up for my particular vendor. It saddens me that this is happening. I am starting to think my addy is on the naughty list and I hardly ever order.


Their processes are totally random no data is stored!
I was fined years ago and if they kept a record!
The last 1000 packages i have received would have never got through!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Quint said:


> Funny I was thinking the same thing about my address. I did receive a letter on one and it did say that for something like 3 weeks anything coming into my address would be screened. I wonder if it's always pinged now have lost a few since with no letter.


That is utter nonsense no such letter exists!
If it does scan it and post it here!
As i would love to see it!
You know scaring those that dabble on the Dark side.
Is really not what this forum is about!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is utter nonsense no such letter exists!
> If it does scan it and post it here!
> As i would love to see it!
> You know scaring those that dabble on the Dark side.
> Is really not what this forum is about!


Me to 

I am more of a sale buyer as long as it's guaranteed and the price is right I'll order and see what happens. I decided I'm not letting them get to me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> me to
> 
> i am more of a sale buyer as long as it's guaranteed and the price is right i'll order and see what happens. I decided i'm not letting them get to me.


amen my brother amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Their processes are totally random no data is stored!
> I was fined years ago and if they kept a record!
> The last 1000 packages i have received would have never got through!


I have to agree with you Tony. I was thinking out loud on that one. Just a bit frustrated is all. It is so random "even a cave man could do it"...just like the Geico commercials.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I have to agree with you Tony. I was thinking out loud on that one. Just a bit frustrated is all. It is so random "even a cave man could do it"...just like the Geico commercials.


My post was not addressed towards you my friend! But rather to those that come here to stir the pot! And instill fear in those that are in search of an answer! Any time you need an answer feel free to P.M me! In this way we do not feed the trolls! LOL!
Peace my brother GOD BLESS you and yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My post was not addressed towards you my friend! But rather to those that come here to stir the pot! And instill fear in those that are in search of an answer! Any time you need an answer feel free to P.M me! In this way we do not feed the trolls! LOL!
> Peace my brother GOD BLESS you and yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Tony!! I get special letters and texts everyday but I just thought they were sent from the guy in the black helicopter who is constantly following me around.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*I've had an order confiscated years ago...the nice vendor decided to re-ship them w/out further expense:cheer2: I've also had an order that just seemed to be MIA - also re-shipped from another source I'd tried out and it arrived safely (although after a l-o-o-o-n-n-g wait). I just say a prayer with each purchase and so far, so Heavenly sent!:rapture:


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

This is what is holding me back at the moment. When does the screening die down again? After the first or does it take longer?


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i can't speak for certain places, but i will say in general there are good times and bad times to order and it's not just people grabbing them it's when they actually get sent. sometimes they'll sit around for a week and sometimes they're gone the next day. it all depends. my last order took almost twice as long as any of my previous from the same place and other known good places.

sometimes you get the perfect storm and you're a week or less, and other times (like the holiday season seems to be) you're waiting much longer.

the moral of the story is, make sure it's guaranteed.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Gentlemen,
There is no evidence that individuals are being singled out. Confescations seem to be at their normal levels, the vast majority of packages are getting through. There is one particular vendor that has been targeted, and their packages are getting confiscated regularly.

Everyone eventually gets packages confiscated if you order enough. It's been years since this was a criminal matter.

I know of zero OFAC letters in the past three years.

Zero.

Let's all relax and have a nice cigar today.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Let's all relax and have a nice cigar today.


I can get on board with that any day!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Quint said:


> Funny I was thinking the same thing about my address. I did receive a letter on one and it did say that for something like 3 weeks anything coming into my address would be screened. I wonder if it's always pinged now have lost a few since with no letter.


Would you please provide details about this letter? I would love to see a copy of it posted.

Here is what I would like to know:

Who is the author, and what agency do they represent?

Since screening all your mail would require an order from a Federal judge, which judge issued this order?

What law was sited giving any Federal agency access to your private US mail?

Many more questions come to mind. Please post this letter!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Just had an order for one box come through - placed Sunday night, delivered today!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Hope mine works out as well ordered several boxes yesterday - last shipment around 12/1 took 7 days so hopeful on this one


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Would you please provide details about this letter? I would love to see a copy of it posted.
> 
> Here is what I would like to know:
> 
> ...


I would love to see this imaginary letter as well. Is it sprinkled in hallucinogenic compounds?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

........... Can we do this politely gentlemen, since Quint was not offensive in his posts?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> ........... Can we do this politely gentlemen, since Quint was not offensive in his posts?


I'm unclear about what was impolite about my post. I do think that when someone makes an extraordinary claim about having the Federal Government read his mail, and having a letter that states this, there are bound to be some questions about the credibility of said post.
I really wish he would either retract his earlier statement or provide some evidence.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Just had an order for one box come through - placed Sunday night, delivered today!


WOW!!:jaw: Placed on a Sunday - delivered from ???? the next day??? Who's your carrier - Cpt. Kirk?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

bpegler said:


> I'm unclear about what was impolite about my post. I do think that when someone makes an extraordinary claim about having the Federal Government read his mail, and having a letter that states this, there are bound to be some questions about the credibility of said post.
> I really wish he would either retract his earlier statement or provide some evidence.


I don't think it was you. It's one thing to question the guy or call him out. It's another to call names and be sarcastic.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> I don't think it was you. It's one thing to question the guy or call him out. It's another to call names and be sarcastic.


Bruno got it in one. :yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I don't think it was you. It's one thing to question the guy or call him out. It's another to call names and be sarcastic.


I did not see anyone call him names. He made an off the wall claim with nothing to back it up. But this is an old story with him.
And as far as Quint not being offensive, Anyone who comes here to stir the pot and make newbies nervous is offensive to everything the Habano's forum is about! False information intentionally posted is offensive to say the least!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I did not see anyone call him names. He made an off the wall claim with nothing to back it up. But this is an old story with him.
> And as far as Quint not being offensive, Anyone who comes here to stir the pot and make newbies nervous is offensive to everything the Habano's forum is about! False information intentionally posted is offensive to say the least!


I suppose "troll" is a normal nickname for people then? There are more "calm" ways to shut people who "stir the pot" down. Another thing this forum isn't about is lynching people, no? I don't know Quint or his history on the forum, but I can't say I've personally run into any purposefully inciting posts. For all we know, he simply remembered his letter wrong, and out of sheer paranoia thought he was being "watched." What would have been wrong with a simple, "Are you sure you're remembering that letter correctly b/c I think you're the only one to make such a claim?"
Either way, it's over. I think it's safe to say that Quint isn't going to produce a scan of the letter he claimed to have received, and there's no credible sources either having spoken of or producing any such letter.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Damselnotindistress said:


> WOW!!:jaw: Placed on a Sunday - delivered from ???? the next day??? Who's your carrier - Cpt. Kirk?


Nah, not the next day - Sunday to Saturday. Still, I consider that extremely fast when I can't send a package to the midwest in less than three days!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I suppose "troll" is a normal nickname for people then? There are more "calm" ways to shut people who "stir the pot" down. Another thing this forum isn't about is lynching people, no? I don't know Quint or his history on the forum, but I can't say I've personally run into any purposefully inciting posts. For all we know, he simply remembered his letter wrong, and out of sheer paranoia thought he was being "watched." What would have been wrong with a simple, "Are you sure you're remembering that letter correctly b/c I think you're the only one to make such a claim?"
> Either way, it's over. I think it's safe to say that Quint isn't going to produce a scan of the letter he claimed to have received, and there's no credible sources either having spoken of or producing any such letter.


Once again Bruno and we have had our differences in the past so i will tread easy here. I can recall no one directly calling him a troll. I do however remember a comment to another member saying. If you have questions rather than be upset P.m with your questions best not to feed the trolls. Or something to that effect. Also when someone makes a comment like he did the next day us established respected members have 50 P.Ms to answer about if what he said was true. You only stop by once in a while and post so i am sure you really don't see how it is here. So your observations are to say the least incomplete. I know you would never try and stir the pot like some. I only replied as to let you know my intentions. Anyone who knows me knows i never look for trouble here. Now that that's out of the way. Lets put our differences aside and enjoy CHRISTMAS!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Once again Bruno and we have had our differences in the past so i will tread easy here. I can recall no one directly calling him a troll. I do however remember a comment to another member saying. If you have questions rather than be upset P.m with your questions best not to feed the trolls. Or something to that effect. Also when someone makes a comment like he did the next day us established respected members have 50 P.Ms to answer about if what he said was true. You only stop by once in a while and post so i am sure you really don't see how it is here. So your observations are to say the least incomplete. I know you would never try and stir the pot like some. I only replied as to let you know my intentions. Anyone who knows me knows i never look for trouble here. Now that that's out of the way. Lets put our differences aside and enjoy CHRISTMAS!


Indeed, we've had our differences, but there's no need to tread easy with me. You can always PM me and speak your mind. You didn't directly call him a troll, but I felt that you were referring to him as the troll which should not be fed. If I was wrong and you were simply generalizing, I apologize for the assumption. You're also making assumptions about me again (the same kind of thing in our first encounter). Try to remember I was an active member of a board that existed before puff. I know what it's like to shield PMs. The difference is that I neither invite nor prevent people from contacting me privately. I am not an active online personality in general. I try to be more active on this forum when time allows me (like now that my classes are over and work has slowed down). I understood your intentions, and everyone understood that they were for the good of the forum. What I was trying to say was that it was possible to do without the sarcasm - at least until Quint's intentions were known. Everyone who knows you on this board knows you are a highly active and valuable member. Most also know that you sometimes have a tendency to be exuberant when it comes to certain things. It can, at times, come off the wrong way (especially in text). I don't think Warren or myself said you did anything wrong or that you didn't have the best of intentions. Only that there may be a less aggressive alternative.
I truly hope a day that we can put our differences aside comes. Merry Christmas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My ancestors were the Roman's what did you expect:biggrin:

:beerchug:eace:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I think that calling Tony exuberant is both accurate and thoughtful. He loves Havanas, and shows this in every post. I also have great regard for the other posters here. 

If I contributed to calling someone a Troll, I certainly meant no such offense. I do agree with the proposition however, that we don't want to frighten the new guys.

Until they start getting those credit card bills, that can be terrifying.

Glad to see you posting more again Bruno!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Until they start getting those credit card bills, that can be terrifying.


:lol:

Tip to buying Habanos #1,397: Always pay with a debit card which is just a stand-in for cash. A credit card bill can be crippling!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is utter nonsense no such letter exists!
> If it does scan it and post it here!
> As i would love to see it!
> You know scaring those that dabble on the Dark side.
> Is really not what this forum is about!


Sorry to be so late responding I didn't even know there was an uproar about my post. Tony if you had half a brain you'd be dangerous and I don't appreciate you calling me a liar. I was going to call you a few nasty names which you so richly deserve but I'll take the high road.

I scanned the letter and will attempt to post as a PDF attachment if it doesn't work I'll email it to one of the moderators and let them post it. I blacked out any persoan information including the ID # for obvius reasons. I hope this helps those who are interested.

View attachment SBKMBT.pdf


If you have any questions please feel free to PM me and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Quint said:


> Funny I was thinking the same thing about my address. I did receive a letter on one and it did say that for something like 3 weeks anything coming into my address would be screened. I wonder if it's always pinged now have lost a few since with no letter.


If i had a brain i would be dangerous. come-on is this really necessary
This is the letter in question not the standard seizure letter from customs that you have posted!
Kindly show someone as slow as myself where it says they will screen your mail for the next 3 weeks!
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Quint said:


> Sorry to be so late responding I didn't even know there was an uproar about my post. Tony if you had half a brain you'd be dangerous and I don't appreciate you calling me a liar. I was going to call you a few nasty names which you so richly deserve but I'll take the high road.
> 
> I scanned the letter and will attempt to post as a PDF attachment if it doesn't work I'll email it to one of the moderators and let them post it. I blacked out any persoan information including the ID # for obvius reasons. I hope this helps those who are interested.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Quint I don't think Tony was publicly calling you a "liar", he simply didn't believe such a form existed. While your first post and the one above are a bit confusing. Your first post stated the government was going to screen your mail for X number days and etc. However the letter you posed does not mention anything about screening your mail. It's simply stating goods were seized at the border in your name with your address and that if you wanted to contest the letter, you had to file a claim and post the bond. The letter you received is standard procedure for when goods are confiscated. Obviously you deny the goods were yours and do not wish to take the issue to Federal Court and all is well. The government keeps the cigars and appreciates your order and smokes them on the Fourth of July.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm sorry but I also didn't see anything saying your mail would be screened. good news it's not a bad letter.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

A lesson for everyone here .... Quint assumed the letter implied his mail would be tracked for a period of time (it won't) and Tony assumed that Quint intentionally misrepresented the contents of the letter (I don't believe he did). 

Just the standard letter we all get eventually ...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> A lesson for everyone here .... Quint assumed the letter implied his mail would be tracked for a period of time (it won't) and Tony assumed that Quint intentionally misrepresented the contents of the letter (I don't believe he did).
> 
> Just the standard letter we all get eventually ...


I think this sums things up nicely. I'm closing this one up because of the silly name calling.

C'mon guys really?


----------

